# Ham and Beans



## KAYLINDA (Sep 17, 2005)

How many of you have cooked your ham and beans in the oven?  I never had...but after mother-in-law said to try it...I did.  Worked great!  Didn't seem to have as much mess as the splattering from a pot....but you still have to watch that they don't go dry!  They were excellent too...I liked it!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd imagine it would be the same sort of process as making 'baked beans'. 

Are you talking butter beans in your ham 'n beans?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, in the oven in a cast iron pot is a great way to make beans/ham.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

How long do you leave them in the oven?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 17, 2005)

I cook a lot of things in the oven.  Chili.  Soup.  Spaghetti sauce.  The oven provides more even heating which helps prevent burning and just seems to work better.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 17, 2005)

Not butter beans...I used Great Northern!  I agree with jennyema too...did my stew this week for the first time in the oven....liked it better than stovetop!  Haven't tried chili that way.....did you start with raw meat jennyema?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Not butter beans...I used Great Northern! I agree with jennyema too...did my stew this week for the first time in the oven....liked it better than stovetop! Haven't tried chili that way.....did you start with raw meat jennyema?


 

I browned the meat on the stove first, then put in the oven.

Most of the time I start whatever it is on the stove, browning meat, sweating veggies, etc.   I get it up to a simmer on the stove, then put into the oven.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 19, 2005)

*Try a bean pot*

Have you tried cooking them in a bean pot?

They cook nicely without drying out or spattering if cooked in an enclosed covered bean pot.

See these exmples (note that I just picked this site from Google to give you some good pictures, I have never purchased anything from this site.)

http://www.waysidecountrystore.com/beanpots.htm


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 19, 2005)

oven in a cast iron pot is a fine wa yto do chili, stews, etc.  you do have to keep an eye on things and stir every so often, but not as much as on the stove top.


----------

